# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η STELMAR TANKERS (Στέλιος Χατζηιωάννου) και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Ο Στέλιος Χατζηιωάννου μαζί με τον αδελφό του Πόλυ άρχισαν το 1989 να διαχειρίζονται τον στόλο της ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ του πατέρα τους Λουκά. Ο Στέλιος Χατζηιωάννου το 1993 αποφάσισε να αυτονομηθεί οπότε δημιούργησε τη δική του εταιρεία δεξαμενόπλοιων STELMAR TANKERS. Στράφηκε γρήγορα σε νέες ναυπηγήσεις μεγαλώνοντας πάρα πολύ την εταιρεία μέσα σε 12 χρόνια. Το 2005 πούλησε την STELMAR στην αμερικανική OSG (Overseas Shipping) και με εξαίρεση μια προσπάθεια να μπει στην αγορά της κρουαζιέρας που δεν κράτησε πολύ αποσύρθηκε από τη ναυτιλία και επικεντρώθηκε στην αεροπορική εταιρεία χαμηλού κόστους που έχει (Easyjet, https://www.easyjet.com/el/)

Και η λίστα με τα πλοία της STELMAR

Stelmar.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1987 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 24584 DW 39729 TONS. Αγορασθηκαν το 1993 και πωληθηκαν το 2005
CITY UNIVERCITY - BO 8518883.jpg CITY UNIVERSITY COLMAR-OCEAN COLMAR 8518871.jpg ως OCEAN COLMAR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1988 στο ONOMICHI GROSS 25368 DW 39521 TONS. Αγορασθηκαν το 1993 και πωληθηκαν το 2005 
FULMAR IMO 8806876.jpg FULMAR PRIMAR  8716722.jpg PRIMAR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1993 στην SHANGAI GROSS 38653 DW 68623 TONS. Αγορασθηκαν το 1998 και 1997 αντιστοιχα και πωληθηκαν το 2005
CLELIAMAR IMO 9001590.jpg CLELIAMAR POLYS IMO 9001605.jpg POLYS shipspotiing

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1989 και 1993 στο IMARI-JAPAN GROSS 54980 DW 96000 TONS περιπου. Αγορασθηκαν το 1997 και 1998 αντιστοιχα και πωληθηκαν το 2005
KLIOMAR-RATNA URVI IMO 8813568.jpg KLIOMAR Ως RATNA URVI KEYMAR-KIMA 9058828.jpg KEYMAR ως KIMA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το1988 στο TEMSE-BELGIUM GROSS 26113 DW 46000 TONS περιπου. Αγορασθηκαν το 2001 και πωληθηκαν το 2005
CAMAR-OVERSEAS CAMAR 8609527.jpg  ως OVERSEAS CAMAR shipspoting JAMAR 8609515.jpg JAMAR

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1999 στο GEOJE - S. KOREA GROSS 60504 DW 104000 TONS περιπου. Αγορασθηκαν το 1998 και 1999 αντιστοιχα. Το 1999 το πρωτο μετονομασθηκε σε TAKAMAR. Πωληθηκαν και τα δυο το 2005
P.ALLIANCE-OVERSEAS TAKAMAR 9166560.jpg OVERSEAS TAKAMAR P.ALLIANCE- MAKO IMO 9166560.jpg MAKO shipspoting JAMAR 8609515.jpg JAMAR JAMAR-OVERSEAS JAMAR 8609515.jpg OVERSEAS JAMAR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1996 στο SAMHO-S.KOREA GROSS 28357 DW 46000 TONS περιπου. Αγορασθηκαν το 2001 και πουληθηκαν το 2005
ALMAR- DEVREZ  IMO 9120994.jpg ALMAR ως DEVREZ shipspoting LIMAR  9121003.jpg LIMAR
LUXMAR-OVERSEAS LUXMAR 9129940.jpg LUXMAR ως OVERSEAS LUXMAR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

NEDIMAR IMO 9085390 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1995 στο INCHEON -S.KOREA GROSS 28326 DW 46821 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1995 και πουληθηκε το 2005
NEDIMAR-OVERSEAS NEDIMAR IMO 9085390.jpg ως OVERSEAS NEDIMAR NEDIMAR-AFRICAN GEM IMO 9085390.jpg ως AFRICAN GEM shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

LUCAS IMO 8413851 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1987 στην COPENHAGEN GROSS 43733 DW 83970. Αγορασθηκε το 1997 και πουληθηκε το 2000
LUCAS-BARU 8413851.jpg ως BARU shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

ALLENMAR IMO 8805004  Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1988 στην MIHARA-JAPAN GROSS 25740 DW 41570 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2001 και πουληθηκε το 2005
ALLENMAR IMO 8805004.jpg ALLENMAR ALLENMAR-OVERSEAS ALLENMAR 8805004.jpg ως OVERSEAS ALLENMAR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

CAPEMAR IMO 8312570 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1987 στο KUDAMATSU-JAPAN GROSS 23127 DW 37615 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2001 και πουληθηκε το 2005
CAPEMAR IMO 8312370.jpg CAPEMAR CAPEMAR-OVERSEAS CAPEMAR IMO 8312370.jpg OVERSEAS CAPEMAR

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1988 στο ULSAN- S. KOREA GROSS 22847 DW 39989 TONS. Αγορασθηκαν το 2001 καιπουληθηκαν το 2005 και 2003 αντιστοιχα
ERMAR IMO 8711095.jpg ERMAR ERMAR-OVERSEAS ERMAR 8711095.jpg OVERSEAS ERMAR
PROMAR-GIORGOS M. 8607842.jpg PROMAR ως GIORGOS M PROMAR-NIKI 8607842.jpg PROMAR ως NIKI shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

RIMAR IMO 9129952 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1998 στο SAMHO-S. KOREA GROSS 28357 DW 45999 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2001 και πουληθηκε το 2005
RIMAR IMO 9129952.jpg RIMAR RIMAR-OVERSEAS RIMAR 9129952.jpg OVERSEAS RIMAR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια. Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2003 και 2004 στο GEOJE -S. KOREA GROSS 40038 DW 69636 TONS. Πουληθηκαν το 2005
CABO HELLAS IMO 9275725.jpg CABO HELLAS CABO SOUNION IMO 9275737.jpg CABO SOUNION 
REYMAR-OVERSEAS REYMAR 9275749.jpg OVERSEAS REYMAR shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2004 στο GEOJE- S. KOREA GROSS 42307 DW 70312 TONS. Πουληθηκαν το 2005
REGINAMAR IMO 9275751.jpg REGINAMAR REGINAMAR-THEODOSIA 9275751.jpg ως THEODOSIA shipspotting
REINEMAR IMO 9275763.jpg REINEMAR REINEMAR-OVERSEAS REINEMAR IMO 9275763.jpg OVERSEAS REINEMAR

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1998 στο ONOMICHI-JAPAN GROSS 28400 DW 47236 TONS. Αγορασθηκαν το 2002 και πουληθηκαν το 2005
AQUAMAR IMO 9165281.jpg AQUAMAR AQUAMAR-SALAMIS 9165281.jpg ως SALAMIS
MAREMAR IMO 9165293.jpg MAREMAR MAREMAR-VICTORY 9165293.jpgως VICTORY shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια απο τα εξη αδελφα δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2002 στο GEOJE- S.KOREA GROSS 40343 DW 69697 TONS. Πουληθηκασν το 2005
GOLDMAR-OVERSEAS GOLD MAR 9239628.jpg GOLDMAR GOLDMAR-ANDES IMO 9239628.jpgως OVERSEAS GOLDMAR
JADEMAR-OVERSEAS JADEMAR 9232606.jpg Ως OVERSEAS JADEMAR PEARLMAR-OVERSEAS PERLMAR 9232591.jpgως OVERSEAS PEARLMAR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια αδελφα των ανωτερω Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2002 στο GEOJE- S.KOREA GROSS 40343 DW 69629 TONS. Πουληθηκαν το 2005
ROSEMAR-OVERSEAS ROSEMAR IMO 9232620.jpg ROSEMAR RUBYMAR IMO 9232618.jpgRUBYMAR shipspotting
SILVERMAR IMO 9239630.jpg SILVERMAR SILVERMAR-OVERSEAS SILVERMAR IMO 9239630.jpg ως OVERSEAS SILVERMAR

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> RIMAR IMO 9129952 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1998 στο SAMHO-S. KOREA GROSS 28357 DW 45999 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2001 και πουληθηκε το 2005
> RIMAR IMO 9129952.jpg RIMAR RIMAR-OVERSEAS RIMAR 9129952.jpg OVERSEAS RIMAR shipspoting


Ως RIMAR με τα σινιάλα του Κολλάκη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τρια απο τα εξη αδελφα δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2002 στο GEOJE- S.KOREA GROSS 40343 DW 69697 TONS. Πουληθηκασν το  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181779


 Το ANDES του Τσάκου δεν έχει καμιά σχέση.

----------


## dionisos

> Το ANDES του Τσάκου δεν έχει καμιά σχέση.


Φιλε Βικτωρ ζητω συγγνωμη. Ο Δαιμονας του Υπολογιστη κτυπησε και αντι του OVERSEAS GOLDMAR εβαλε το ANDES. Παρακαλω εαν μπορει ο υπευθυνος να το διαγραψει.
GOLDMAR-OVERSEAS GOLDMAR 9239628.jpg OVERSEAS GOLDMAR

----------


## dionisos

Τρια απο Εξη αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2004 στο JINHAE- S. KOREA GROSS 30018 DW 46200 TONS περιπου. Πουληθηκαν το 2006.
ALCESMAR IMO 9265861.jpg ALCESMAR ALCMAR IMO 9265873.jpg ALCMAR shipspottingANDROMAR IMO 9265885.jpgANDROMAR

----------


## dionisos

Και τα αλλα τρια αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγημενα το 2004 στο JINHAE- S. KOREA GROSS 30018 DW 46200 TONS περιπου. Πουληθηκαν το 2006
ANTIGMAR IMO 9271834.jpg ANTIGMAR ARIADMAR IMO 9273624.jpg ARIADMAR shipspoting ATALMAR IMO 9273636.jpg ATALMAR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

AMBERMAR IMO 9231626 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2002 στο JINHAE-S.KOREA GROSS 23680 DW 35970 TONS. Πουληθηκε το 2005
AMBERMAR IMO 9231626.jpg AMBERMAR AMBERMAR-OVERSEAS AMBERMAR 9231626.jpg OVERSEAS AMBERMAR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PETROMAR IMO Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2001 στο PUSAN-S.KOREA GROSS 23740 DW 35768 TONS. Πουληθηκε το 2005
PETROMAR IMO 9222170.jpg PETROMAR PETROMAR-OVERSEAS PETROMAR 9222170.jpg OVERSEAS PETROMAR shipspotting

----------

